# Snaring question



## cltrapper (Feb 26, 2009)

Im just begining snaring and i plan on custom making my snares. What size cable should i use that will snare raccoons? 3/32? Im clueless...any suggestions would be great!


----------



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

I like to use 3/32. It will definitely hold a ****. I also like to use them for coyotes. It makes it easier to only have one set of snares for both than trying to find separate sizes.


----------



## cltrapper (Feb 26, 2009)

alright thanks for the advice! :beer:


----------



## cattrapper77 (Feb 14, 2009)

i use 3/32 cable. i make 100's of snares every year and sell them to farmers. if you would like pm me and ill send you very detailed instruction on how to make a snare


----------

